# Breeders selecting new homes?



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've read from different breeders that they are selective in placing their puppies. I was wondering how many breeders have rejected potential new homes for their puppies and what criteria they used to make that decision.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The best breeders are very selective. Not just cause of all the crap homes with crap owners that don't know how to raise a dog.

But also just from homes/lifestyles that may not be appropriate for a particular litter at a particular time. I know I was talking to a breeder and wanted a female pup while already having 2 bitches in my house. She refused to give me a female pup from her upcoming litter because knowing the mom of the litter and her temperment just thought there may be an issue with adding another girl to my mix. So it wasn't anything personal......... it was about a great breeder really knowing her dogs and wanting the best home for the pups in the end. 

So I got turned down and I'm the best dog owner ever !!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In rescue we also avoid same-sex placements unless the owner is experienced and able to handle crate/rotate and not bring the dog back.
Which is rare. Unusual.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

On my last litter, the Ks, a couple of people, including 2 this forum really wanted a same sex pup as their present dog initially- knowing that the dam's and her littermates were all dominant dogs, I would not sell a same sex pup to either...after alot of discussion, both understood my reasoning and went with my choice....worked fine...

I have refused to sell pups to many people - nicely of course! For many reasons...from the buyers expressed raising/training philosophy to just did not like the people - overall I think I am only distressed about the placements of 3 or 4 pups/dogs where I feel I made a mistake about the owners suitability.

Lee


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The best breeders are very selective. Not just cause of all the crap homes with crap owners that don't know how to raise a dog.
> 
> But also just from homes/lifestyles that may not be appropriate for a particular litter at a particular time. I know I was talking to a breeder and wanted a female pup while already having 2 bitches in my house. She refused to give me a female pup from her upcoming litter because knowing the mom of the litter and her temperment just thought there may be an issue with adding another girl to my mix. So it wasn't anything personal......... it was about a great breeder really knowing her dogs and wanting the best home for the pups in the end.
> 
> So I got turned down and I'm the best dog owner ever !!!!



Ditto to the above...my brother and his wife own a German Shorthair kennel and they have turned down numerous puppy applicants. They screen them very carefully and are absolutely unwilling to place a puppy or a dog with people that they don't think are appropriate.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_ But also just from homes/lifestyles that may not be appropriate for a particular litter at a particular time._

My breeder had mentioned that the litter she had was not right for me, but she did think another litter would be fine. I never really questioned her about why - I assumed it was because I was inexperienced and maybe the other litter would be too much for me. But I had complete faith in the breeder and was happy to go with whatever litter she thought was best.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> On my last litter, the Ks, a couple of people, including 2 this forum really wanted a same sex pup as their present dog initially- knowing that the dam's and her littermates were all dominant dogs, I would not sell a same sex pup to either...after alot of discussion, both understood my reasoning and went with my choice....worked fine...
> 
> Lee


_*Raising my hand*_
I wanted a male, Lee said no - female, I said Ok, I'm happy as a clam.

And from watching Kaos and Dante it was the right decision!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have turned down people. I wish I would have turned down a couple of others. My favorite was the hag that told me she trained her last dog to stay out of the garbage by duct taping rotted meat to its muzzle for three days. Yeah, I am going to sell _her _a puppy. 

Another favorite were the couple that came while I was showing a pup to some other people. The couple came out of the car and were afraid of Jenna. Jenna's a ***** cat. "Will she bite?" Oh come on lady, like I am going to bring a dog out to meet you that is going to bite you? Whatever. They weren't going to let the dog in the house, because "big dogs should be outside." So you are afraid of GSDs and you are going to own one that stays outside? Well, I think you will have to get it from someone other than me.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There are a few litters that I'm looking at and this topic actually briefly came up when discussing litters with a breeder recently. This is an exert from part of the email. Not going to mention any specific names or kennels, but you'll get the idea. 

"I had a guy contact me recently wanting a pup. Lives in a condo. Works 8-9 hour days. Said he'd walk her 3X a day. I declined him. I want what is best for my dogs. Not to say he was a bad home, I just don't think my dogs are fit for him."

As mentioned, the good breeders are selective where their dogs go because they care - for the dogs and for their potential customers. They match the right dog up with the right home. The breeder is doing the dog and potential family a disservice by not being so thorough. They ask questions and they do their best to place their pups in the best possible homes. 

Now the breeders who just sell any dog to any family... those are the breeders you'd want to avoid.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

I passed my breeders screening without even realising I was being screened. I thought I was just there to check out the puppies. It was only as I was speaking to them about an upcoming litter for my second dog that they mentioned that they'd rejected people from the previous litter and wouldn't be selling to a couple of people that were after a dog from the upcoming litter because they didn't like them.

Looking back on the first meeting I guess it was kind of obvious, I met all their adult dogs and spent a couple of hours chatting about my previous dogs, family and friends current dogs, how I was planning on raising this one etc. etc. 

LOL! At the time I just thought they were talkative friendly people.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's good to know that breeders are looking out for their pups....I think that would be the scariest part of breeding, turning them over.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Even with good screening, people can be cons. Tell the breeder what they want to hear because they've done it over and over. 
I think shipping a pup without actually meeting a prospective buyer would be difficult and I'd probably only do it if I had good references from other dog people that I trusted. 
There was a recent incident where a puppy died of exposure and the new owner wouldn't do a necropsy, and somehow was able to pull money out of the breeders account so payment wasn't made either. It is still being investigated, but I tend to blame the breeder, should have done a better screening. The breeder is still giving the puppy owner benefit of the doubt, which is very puzzling to me, because that owner has a history and is still playing onto the breeders heartstrings.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think its pretty tough to be denied by a breeder. The guidelines are generally not that strict that people get denied all the time. I know some working breeders will deny pet homes that just plan on their dog sitting on the couch and then letting the dog out into the yard, and some won't like it if you plan on having an outdoor dog (but there aren't many people that plan on doing that). I know breeders will generally give working homes or show homes more consideration when it comes to placing a puppy, but that doesn't necessarily mean they'll deny a pet home if the dog is right for that home.

The breeder that denied the guy that was going to work 8-9 hours a day...can't say why he did it. There aren't many homes out there where people don't work that many hours a day. Kind of rediculous to hope for your dogs to be placed in homes with stay at home parents or people that might work from home. But then again...most good breeders don't have a shortage of customers and can be picky. It's not like they have 10 puppies, find 6 homes, and then are scrambling to find 4 more. Most good breeders have 10 puppies and have a 30 person waiting list for those pups.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The condo and working 8-9 hours a day would not stop me from selling them a pup. But something else might, like telling me their last 7 dogs were stupid, or telling me they have 13 dogs and they all run together. Why I do not want to sell someone a dog is not always evident, even to me. But the two times that I went against my gut and sold pups to people I thought I shouldn't, I was right and got those dogs back. 

I reserve the right to NOT sell a dog to anyone for any reason or no reason. This is why I don't like taking deposits. If I take a deposit and then meet the people and decide they are not people I want to sell a dog to, then I might be kind of legally bound to sell the pup. I don't like that idea at all. 

I mean, most people who put down a deposit on a puppy give you that money months or maybe even a year early so that they have a pup reserved out of a litter. If you turn around and sell the pup out from under them, and then offer them their money back, they will be ticked and will go away unhappy, but that will be the end of it. But pick the wrong person to do that too, and they may just take you to court over it. I am thinking about dogs from the top show lines that are currently winning in the ring. They may have a case too. 

I have to feel I am doing the right thing by my puppies, and that means turning some people down. I don't have red flags and I don't make people fill out a questionaire, but I plan to spend a good long time on the phone with them, and have questions that are aimed just to get or keep the person talking about their dogs. Anyone can download a form and fill it out with what they think a breeder wants to hear. But when people are talking with you, you can give them enough rope and they will hang themselves. 

Usually by the time I meet them in person, and watch them with the puppies, I have already given them a clean bill of health and it usually works out just fine. Usually.


----------

